# Rlt8



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Received RLT8 chronograph this morning.

Comes supplied in maroon outer box and on a beige cushion inside a polished and lined polished rosewood box of excellent quality.

Mine came supplied, as requested, on a 22mm brown padded calf strap in place of the specified RLT Fleiger type. The strap is secured by strong screwed bars. I was surprised that a spare set was not included as RLT4. I personally find the Fleiger is too long for this size of watch case. Lug to lug about 48mm.

Those familiar with the RLT4 will recognise the watch case style. It's much the same but at 14mm a bit thicker. Still 43mm diameter exluding crown, 49mm incl. crown.

The case is stainless steel and v. substantial. Brushed finish sides and milled edges top and on the screw display back. The tops of the lugs are polished. Water resistant to 5 atm. Onion crown. The chronograph pushers are oval and make a change from the usual round and sometines rectangular type. These have a reassuringly positive action with there being little chance of unwanted operation. The flat mineral crystal is about 1mm above the case.

The engine is a Valjoux 7750 automatic movement which really needs no introduction. A strong reliable workhorse and well respected. It can be seen through the display back as can "RLT Watch Co, England," printed on the rotor in black. A nice touch.

I have two other 7750 watches and this is the first time I've seen this movement in the "flesh" Now I can see why the rotor can be so noisy, it has a tendency to spin quite disturbingly!

The black dial is very legible considering the extra sub dial "clutter" the same fonts are used as RTL4 as are the hands. There is a date window, black on white, replacing the 3 with RLT Watch Co, England adjacent to it. 12 hour subdialreplaces 6, continuous seconds replace 9 and a 30 min. subdial replaces 12. There is an elapsed sweep second hand similar in length to the minute hand. All subdials and elapsed second hand are white.

Luminosity looks good in shaded daylight, numbers, minute and hour hands, and 4 small triangles at 12,3,6 and 9 are luminous.

Haven't checked timekeeping but in 5 hours is +/- zero. on and off wrist. If set up similar to RLT4 should be very good and within chronometer standard.

Milled edges and onion crown may not be everyones cup of tea - but I like them, particularly on this watch. Â£450 is not cheap but for a watch of this standard with a 7750 movement and RLT after sales back up, represents very good value.

Considering also it's going to be a limited edition. Hopefully Roy will supply some form of LE identity when the final production total is known.

Recommended.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

In the open box.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Not for the faint hearted, it's a big lump on the wrist.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Cracking review.Watch looks great,love the wrist shot.Nice one.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I'll second that, a nice read and I think the watch looks better with your choice of strap too


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Belting review and one hell of a nice watch.


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Thanks for kind remarks.

Just to follow on, the watch has gained 6 seconds in total, mostly on wrist, in the last 4 days.


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

If I had the cash,I would buy one,with Roy's reputation and the strength of this review.We need more reviews.I love reading them


----------



## traveller (Feb 27, 2003)

Yes, Alex I agree about the need for more reviews, warts and all. Not just RLT watches either.

I don't wish to put words into Roy's mouth but I'm sure he wouldn't mind constructive comments/criticisms about RLT watches either.









I couldn't personally find anything to complain about the RLT8 and possibly my comment re the lack of a pair of spare screwed bars was nit picking a bit. After all you don't get a pair of spare springbars thrown in with a Â£900 SMP or similar!!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Criticism is what helps products improve.Roy cannot please everyone with his watches,but he can improve and refine his designs.That is why the forum is so important.Without feedback on possible watch designs he cannot always get it spot on.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

I've placed a deposit on one!

My only worry is that I'll like it better than my RLT4









Review to follow once I strap it on. Thanks for the review!


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

nice review

why don't i have one?.....


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

iloper said:


> why don't i have one?.....


Because you have not bought one.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Cool review & nice watch!


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Nice looking item, I'm sure you will enjoy it over time.

Roy,

Nice job on the dial, I particularly like the minute track, hope you will use it again.

Roger


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Would like to add a few comments regarding my RLT8.

I have not owned the watch long enough to comment on how accurate it is,but when it arrived,after spending 24hrs with Royal mail,it was one second slow.

I am wearing mine of the black flieger strap it came with.I do think these straps represent very good value when compared to other types.The one on my RLT4,has been in near constant use since December,and apart from a few creases, it still looks great.I will be swopping the straps on both watches for the brown version,very soon.As the colour is a preference of mine.

What we have to remember is that the RLT range of watches are near enough hand made,not mass produced,each one is timed and assembled by Roy.Add to this the RLT after sales,and you have a watch package that inspires confidence to the buyer.No worries about the watch having to go back to a main dealer or sent back to Switzerland.If you are a UK resident,repair is just 24hrs away by Royal mail.

I have asked Roy on forum,about little things like the date change on my RLT4,it changes at midnight,not before of after,and I expect these little touches are present in the 8.

More on my watch,after I have lived with it for a while


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

were are waiting!


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

iloper said:


> were are waiting!


 aren't there more pics of the 8?

it is so nice...


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

I have an RLT4 with the same case. I think the dial is just about the clearest I've ever had, and the most easy to read. My only criticism is that I regret the watch wasn't turned out as a 38mm dia., when the case size was being decided, and that the watch is a little too thick for my own preference. I am not criticising the quality of the watch, but I find it a little on the bulky size for my own personal use. I would like a future watch to have more meatier lugs, such as on the Mirage 111, and I'm not sure about longer, thinner type lugs. However, I have tried to be constructive, and you don't always know how much you will take to a watch till you have worn it a few times. I have moved away somewhat from the really big watches, to a general preference for 38mm, as I otherwise find bigger stuff gets knocked too much when engaged in physical activity.

To be honest, I just dont see the point in watches that are bigger than 43mm at all, and think they would just get in the way and get knocked about too much.


----------

